# Start/stop station



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a remote start/stop station that is flush mounted, it needs to fit in a single gang box.

Anyone got a link?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I'm looking for a remote start/stop station that is flush mounted, it needs to fit in a single gang box.
> 
> Anyone got a link?



How about this.....


http://www.electricmotorsite.com/pc/ctrls_smns/50CA2DF


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How about this.....
> 
> 
> http://www.electricmotorsite.com/pc/ctrls_smns/50CA2DF


 
Thats it.

Thanks.....


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

*GE CR2943NB202A, P. B. Start,Stop Station,NOS*​ *GE CR2943NB202A, P. B. Start,Stop Station,NOS **600 V Max. Stainless Steel Plate, Fits Standard Outlet Box *
*Note: No Box *


*This is on Ebay for like $39. Just punch in start/stop station*​


----------

